# What's the Best 3x3 Speedcube for You? -- Comparison of Major Speedcubes [video]



## AmazingCuber (Jul 21, 2014)

In the flood of the many speedcubes available, it's easy to lose overview. In this video, I compare 7 major speedcubes to find out which one is the best for you, if you're a beginner, intermediate, or advanced speedcuber. I hope I can help you get a general recommendation to the most asked question in the realm of cubing hardware: What's the best 3x3 speedcube for me? Enjoy! 

[video=youtube_share;71jYbx5ghMs]http://youtu.be/71jYbx5ghMs[/video]


----------



## Renslay (Jul 21, 2014)

A great review!

I found my Zhanchis far better than the Weilongs, although, I'm using Roux, which is heavily based on M moves. I think Zhanchi performs better on those moves.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

Renslay said:


> A great review!
> 
> I found my Zhanchis far better than the Weilongs, although, I'm using Roux, which is heavily based on M moves. I think Zhanchi performs better on those moves.



Thank you! 

Yeah, I probably should have mentioned that. I think the Zhanchi is good in M moves because of its clicking mechanism. This allows the M slices to click into place and be more accurate, which is important as corner cutting for M moves isn't usually that good. 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Renslay (Jul 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah, I probably should have mentioned that. I think the Zhanchi is good in M moves because of its clicking mechanism. This allows the M slices to click into place and be more accurate, which is important as corner cutting for M moves isn't usually that good.
> Thanks for your input!



Thanks. 
I am thinking about buying an Aolong. How does it perform on M moves?


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Thanks.
> I am thinking about buying an Aolong. How does it perform on M moves?


It's quite nice. DeeDubb uses an Aolong.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> stuff



Could you give a quick description for the Moyu Liying? I'm thinking about that cube. I love the way stuff like the Shengshou 5x5 feels. That sort of crunchiness. I also don't want a particularly fast cube, so I was thinking that the Liying might fit me better than the Aolong or something. What do you think?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Could you give a quick description for the Moyu Liying? I'm thinking about that cube. I love the way stuff like the Shengshou 5x5 feels. That sort of crunchiness. I also don't want a particularly fast cube, so I was thinking that the Liying might fit me better than the Aolong or something. What do you think?



The Liying has a different sort of crunchiness IMO.
It feels like a gans iii (the old one) but more stable.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 23, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Thanks.
> I am thinking about buying an Aolong. How does it perform on M moves?



Incredibly well. I've never had a problem with the M slices on my Aolong, and it's managed M slices even when, due to my own stupidity, it was misaligned by 30 degrees. If you're using a Zhanchi right now, it'll take a day or two just to get used to the different feel and higher speed of the Aolong, but one you do, it'll be really nice. The thing to watch out for are the tiny catches. They go away after a bunch of solves (I think Drew Brads said it took him about 1200 solves), but it means that you do need to break it in before it's fully ready. It is, however, better than the zhanchi (at least in my opinion) after about 100 or 200. The one serious issue I've had with the Aolong (Took about 2500 solves to become an issue) are the corner twists (like everyone else), and in every case it's been a result of terrible turning on my part.

tl;dr: Amazing cube, great M slices, but break in it first, and watch out for corner twists.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 23, 2014)

You yourself say it is personal preference right?
Well this video is totally not about it...
You say aulong is for advanced cubers and less fast cubers can controle it wich is not true.
You say aulong is very fast wich is also just you who says that (although I am sure a majority of people would agree) but that is not the case with everyone.
You say that a zhanchi is a "all rounder " cube, that's not true at all I am probably sub 10 right know using a zhanchi and didn't bother buying a weilong becuase I hated it.
Except for the above I really like te vid but you give you're own opinion too much and have to talk a bit more about facts ( lets say instead of saying most "less-advanced" cubers probably can't controle the aolong instead of no "less advanced" cubers can).


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 23, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> You yourself say it is personal preference right?
> Well this video is totally not about it...
> You say aulong is for advanced cubers and less fast cubers can controle it wich is not true.
> You say aulong is very fast wich is also just you who says that (although I am sure a majority of people would agree) but that is not the case with everyone.
> ...



Relax...
Making a generalization, and/or conclusion about anything is what a reviewer must do. Of course it is not going to be the same for everyone, but it is how the reviewer feels. I run a review website and get tons of conflicting ideas. It is not that anyone is wrong, they just have their own experiences. 

On another note. How do you feel about the Aurora? Also, with the Aolong on high tensions would it be ok for beginning speed cubes?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> You yourself say it is personal preference right?
> Well this video is totally not about it...
> You say aulong is for advanced cubers and less fast cubers can controle it wich is not true.
> You say aulong is very fast wich is also just you who says that (although I am sure a majority of people would agree) but that is not the case with everyone.
> ...



Yes, it is personal preference. However, there are hard facts. Also, there are opinions that most people share. While there are always exceptions, this video is aimed to provide general guidance. 

Of course lubing etc. plays a big role (as stated too), but it's a fact that the AoLong is very fast. 

Most people would agree that the AoLong is for advanced cubers. Again, there are exceptions, but, again, this video is meant for a general overview. There's also a reason I don't define beginner, intermediate, and advanced cubers (for ex., I don't say advanced cubers are Sub XX). 

Yes, the Zhanchi is a great allrounder! I even state that it will suit you well from just starting out to a world class level. 

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Relax...
> Making a generalization, and/or conclusion about anything is what a reviewer must do. Of course it is not going to be the same for everyone, but it is how the reviewer feels. I run a review website and get tons of conflicting ideas. It is not that anyone is wrong, they just have their own experiences.
> 
> On another note. How do you feel about the Aurora? Also, with the Aolong on high tensions would it be ok for beginning speed cubes?



I totally agree with you (see above post too)!

I don't own an Aurora, so I can't really give you full blown advice. I have tried it though and didn't like it too much. 

The AoLong isn't going to be too good for beginners. How fast are you? I would recommend a YJ ChiLong if you're a beginner, and a YuLong if you're a bit faster (if you want to save money). However, if you average around 30 seconds, a WeiLong (or an AoLong if you really want to get it and lube it to be slow) would be great.


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Jul 23, 2014)

You should have included a cyclone boys 55mm...It is a good cube for beginners and is really cheap. I bought a 6 pack of them for 20 dollars for basically spare cubes just in case something happens to my main or back up mains.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Yes, it is personal preference. However, there are hard facts. Also, there are opinions that most people share. While there are always exceptions, this video is aimed to provide general guidance.
> 
> Of course lubing etc. plays a big role (as stated too), but it's a fact that the *AoLong is very fast. *
> 
> ...


My Weilong is faster than Aolong. It is actually a little slower than Weilong. Some reviews have stated it. Though it is on the fast side, it is slower than Weilong.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jul 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I totally agree with you (see above post too)!
> 
> I don't own an Aurora, so I can't really give you full blown advice. I have tried it though and didn't like it too much.
> 
> The AoLong isn't going to be too good for beginners. How fast are you? I would recommend a YJ ChiLong if you're a beginner, and a YuLong if you're a bit faster (if you want to save money). However, if you average around 30 seconds, a WeiLong (or an AoLong if you really want to get it and lube it to be slow) would be great.



Can you tension an Aolong to be slow, or is lubing the best method. I have a tube of Lubix at the moment. I have heard a few time that the Aolong feels more comfortable. That is why I am looking into that cube.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 23, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Can you tension an Aolong to be slow, or is lubing the best method. I have a tube of Lubix at the moment. I have heard a few time that the Aolong feels more comfortable. That is why I am looking into that cube.


Tightening does help but not that much. Most people just overlube to make it slow! However at 30 sec, I was using a unlubed Weilong with tight tensions and I could control it so probably you can too!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> My Weilong is faster than Aolong. It is actually a little slower than Weilong. Some reviews have stated it. Though it is on the fast side, it is slower than Weilong.



This is probably due to lubrication. As you stated in another thread, you put too much lube into the AoLong making it slow and gummy.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 23, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> This is probably due to lubrication. As you stated in another thread, you put too much lube into the AoLong making it slow and gummy.


Yeah, but I washed the cube and took all the diff oil apart and then lubed again but still the Weilong was fast by a hare!


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 23, 2014)

I have an unlubed weilong and an unlubed aolong, and with no lube in either, the weilong is slightly faster. 

Not saying that either is ideal, but simply that at the only point where I can be sure they have the same amount of lube in them, the weilong is a bit faster.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 23, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I have an unlubed weilong and an unlubed aolong, and with no lube in either, the weilong is slightly faster.
> 
> Not saying that either is ideal, but simply that at the only point where I can be sure they have the same amount of lube in them, the weilong is a bit faster.



This can be true (even though tensions still matter). However, at optimal settings for speed, the AoLong is faster than the WeiLong (in my experience). This is especially true for the WeiLong v2.

Conclusion: both are very similar, but I find the WeiLong (especially the v2) to be more controllable (this is due to other aspects too).


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm slow... I like a cpm sanded, lubed stickerless zhanchi best over the weilong v2, aolong, shuanreng v2 at the moment.
One isn't any better than the other for me but I like the zhanchi once it is smooth and the clickiness is sanded away.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

Once again, great video. And for those of you looking for an AoLong that is a bit slower and easier to control. The V2 is going to be your cube. That is my opinion at least.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 24, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Once again, great video. And for those of you looking for an AoLong that is a bit slower and easier to control. The V2 is going to be your cube. That is my opinion at least.



Thank you! 

Great info to have -- it'll be sure to help some people. 
I've also ordered the AoLong v2, so an unboxing and review should be out on my channel soon!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 24, 2014)

Could a mod sticky this? I think this thread would be great to give beginners an overview of cubes! New cubes could also then be discussed in the thread. 
I think this would be a great resource for the ever annoying question of what speedcube one should get. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kane090 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have the LiYing and it is a fantastic cube... I have only had it for a week and its a pretty stable cube and it is controllable. It is my main and I can't recommend it enough to people


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 25, 2014)

kane090 said:


> I have the LiYing and it is a fantastic cube... I have only had it for a week and its a pretty stable cube and it is controllable. It is my main and I can't recommend it enough to people



That sounds interesting. I sadly haven't been able to extensively play with it.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 25, 2014)

I prefer the aurora personally. I find it to be very good and even after trying an aolong and a weilong I still like the feel of the aurora over these two and the Zhanchi (and it's really cheap but it's more of a feel thing). Though I would really like to try the liying because I hear it's got a crunchy feeling while still being fast. It's been said several times already that the current market is very diverse and there is plenty of room to find a cube that suits you best, and while this video sums up a lot of really good points excellently, it's good to remember that when picking your cube.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I posted a comment on your video already, but you should re-review the Gans III 57mm once you replace the core. The flimsyness gets almost completely eliminated.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm currently using a weilong V2... Is easier to control than the V1... I also own a maru cx3 and a aolong ... But is hard to me to do good times with them... Cause the feel and the control


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I posted a comment on your video already, but you should re-review the Gans III 57mm once you replace the core. The flimsyness gets almost completely eliminated.



You mean this new core from gans with conical springs?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jul 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I posted a comment on your video already, but you should re-review the Gans III 57mm once you replace the core. The flimsyness gets almost completely eliminated.



Does it really? Is it really worth it to get it? How would you compare it now with other current 3x3s?


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

It may be a bit late to comment, but better late than never. Your video isn't the best(Nice way of saying bad because mods ban). This is a review. It should be unbiased. The Aolong V1 is no way better than all the other cubes, it is not too fast for the slower solvers. I've used an Aolong since I averaged 28 seconds, and I've hated everything but the corner cutting. My Aolong recently broke and so I'm going to get a Weilong or something like that. Besides, now I average mid 15 and the Aolong V2 my friend has is just too slow. I am not trying to target you or anything. I'm just saying that personal opinions should be added at the end, and not ruling over the entire review.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 6, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> It may be a bit late to comment, but better late than never. Your video isn't the best(Nice way of saying bad because mods ban). This is a review. It should be unbiased. The Aolong V1 is no way better than all the other cubes, it is not too fast for the slower solvers. I've used an Aolong since I averaged 28 seconds, and I've hated everything but the corner cutting. My Aolong recently broke and so I'm going to get a Weilong or something like that. Besides, now I average mid 15 and the Aolong V2 my friend has is just too slow. I am not trying to target you or anything. I'm just saying that personal opinions should be added at the end, and not ruling over the entire review.



I agree that no one cube can be a best, but videos like this really help new cubers compare cubes. This was a big help for me since I just started seriously cubing around the same time. Since it is a review there is obviously going to be bias. Reviews are subjective and I cannot think of a review for anything that isn't.

Also, I think saying that that Aolong V2 is "too slow" is just as silly and shows how there is bias in people's reviews. When many cubers have shown amazing times with the Aolong v2 it is your personal opinion that the cube is too slow.... which is perfectly fine since it is a review.


----------



## arnav (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello cubers!

I want to gift my son 3x3 speed cube. It will take me long time to research to see which one and where to buy from. Since you guys are pro's, can you suggest the with web link to buy?
He has rubik's 3 x 3 and this one for 4 x 4 http://www.dx.com/p/new-4x4x4-brain-teaser-magic-iq-cube-black-base-101367#.VRBM5vnF9Iw

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 24, 2015)

arnav said:


> Hello cubers!
> 
> I want to gift my son 3x3 speed cube. It will take me long time to research to see which one and where to buy from. Since you guys are pro's, can you suggest the with web link to buy?
> He has rubik's 3 x 3 and this one for 4 x 4 http://www.dx.com/p/new-4x4x4-brain-teaser-magic-iq-cube-black-base-101367#.VRBM5vnF9Iw
> ...



A very cheap and good cube is the YJ GuanLong.

http://thecubicle.us/guanlong-p-3636.html

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2308

There's also the MoYu AoLong, Dayan Zhanchi, Gans III, and obviously many others.



Spoiler



This is why I prefer my parents to just give me money for puzzles instead of puzzles themselves.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 24, 2015)

arnav said:


> Hello cubers!
> 
> I want to gift my son 3x3 speed cube. It will take me long time to research to see which one and where to buy from. Since you guys are pro's, can you suggest the with web link to buy?
> He has rubik's 3 x 3 and this one for 4 x 4 http://www.dx.com/p/new-4x4x4-brain-teaser-magic-iq-cube-black-base-101367#.VRBM5vnF9Iw
> ...



If you want a very nice one, most people would say the *MoYu AoLong V2* is currently one of the best and a good all around cube. I would go to TheCubicle.us. They have fast shipping and are based in the US. There is a discount code in my signature too.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm Okey with my Zhisheng Kylin in black...


----------



## LiquidDnB (Apr 6, 2015)

Renslay said:


> A great review!
> 
> I found my Zhanchis far better than the Weilongs, although, I'm using Roux, which is heavily based on M moves. I think Zhanchi performs better on those moves.



Lol I actually found that my Weilong is better than various Zhanchis that i have tried on M slices. Just goes to show that cubes, even those of the same model, can perform differently.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Apr 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> If you want a very nice one, most people would say the *MoYu AoLong V2* is currently one of the best and a good all around cube. I would go to TheCubicle.us. They have fast shipping and are based in the US. There is a discount code in my signature too.



Would you say it is better than the Moyu Weilong v2? Also, I am used to/need a cube at least nearly as fast as a weilong, so is it? 
Thx,
LiquidDnB


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 6, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> Would you say it is better than the Moyu Weilong v2? Also, I am used to/need a cube at least nearly as fast as a weilong, so is it?
> Thx,
> LiquidDnB



Most people prefer the Aolong V2 over the Weilong V2. If you want a fast turning cube, I would recommend the Moyu Hualong or the Fangshi Guangying.
P.S. / Disclaimer: I don't have any of these cubes, but I watch a lot of reviews.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 6, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> Would you say it is better than the Moyu Weilong v2? Also, I am used to/need a cube at least nearly as fast as a weilong, so is it?
> Thx,
> LiquidDnB



If you have a weilong v2, don't expect a big jump in quality to the AoLong. The AoLong has a different feel than the WeiLong, but it's similar enough that, unless you just like spending money on cubes, there's not much reason to get the AoLong. I collect a lot of different 3x3s, so I don't mind having both, but I'd be just fine with either of them.


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 6, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> Would you say it is better than the Moyu Weilong v2? Also, I am used to/need a cube at least nearly as fast as a weilong, so is it?
> Thx,
> LiquidDnB



I have both a Weilong V2 and Aolong V2
Personally, I prever the Weilong
The turning is much smoother and faster on the Weilong
The Aolong has a slightly bumpier feel
The Weilong has a smoother crunchier feel
and the Aolong feels more crisp and buttery 

It's hard to describe but the Weilong has a "cleaner" feel to it
the Aolong kind of has a gummy feeling although i haven't put much lube on it 
it takes a little more efford to turn and there's just a slight resistance when turning however, this makes the Aolong more comtrolable which is nice

both are good puzzles i just prever the Weilong
one thing to note is that aolong can gum up if you even put a drop of lube on the pieces
so i just lube the corner bases which takes away the sloppy feel of an unlubed aolong and gives it smooth turning without sacrificing speed

The weilong though can have a moderate amount of lube yet still maintain its speed
it takes a lot o lube to gum thr cube up


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Apr 6, 2015)

Is LA Cuber still with us?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 6, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> Is LA Cuber still with us?



IDK he hasn't posted any videos in a long time... they were very good!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> IDK he hasn't posted any videos in a long time... they were very good!



Extremely good quality and scripted reviews were really above expectations from most other YouTube Cubers


----------



## LiquidDnB (Apr 7, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> If you have a weilong v2, don't expect a big jump in quality to the AoLong. The AoLong has a different feel than the WeiLong, but it's similar enough that, unless you just like spending money on cubes, there's not much reason to get the AoLong. I collect a lot of different 3x3s, so I don't mind having both, but I'd be just fine with either of them.






NooberCuber said:


> I have both a Weilong V2 and Aolong V2
> Personally, I prever the Weilong
> The turning is much smoother and faster on the Weilong
> The Aolong has a slightly bumpier feel
> ...



Thanks for the info, I really don't have a lot of money to spend on cubes, and I'm perfectly happy with my Weilong, so I guess im not missing out on anything!


----------



## CubePro (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello guys!

I'm looking to buy a new cube as my Zhanchi got lost .
I myself prefer crunchy feeling and smooth cubes. I'm thinking of buying the Aolong. Should I go for the Aolong or should I look into other cubes like the Weilong or the Tanglong or the Thunderclap. I need you guys' help for buying a new cube

Thanks


----------



## emmanicolaides (Oct 26, 2015)

Get a meiying, you will not be disappointed. Still the cube you get don't make much difference unless you are sub 15


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 26, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new cube as my Zhanchi got lost .
> I myself prefer crunchy feeling and smooth cubes. I'm thinking of buying the Aolong. Should I go for the Aolong or should I look into other cubes like the Weilong or the Tanglong or the Thunderclap. I need you guys' help for buying a new cube
> ...



Crunchy and smooth are opposites of each other.


----------



## CubePro (Oct 26, 2015)

No, what I mean by that is smooth and fast, but be a little bit bumpy at the same time. For example, I don't like the gans 356 because its wayyy to smooth for me. I prefer the Aolong because it is smooth, but feels bumpy when turning slow and it does feel like you're turning something whereas in the gans 356, you don't need to apply any pressure at all. Anyway guys just suggest me some good cubes of any sort please. Thanks 

Sorry guys, I had forgot the word. I'm not a fan of *Scratchy* cubes


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 26, 2015)

CubePro said:


> No, what I mean by that is smooth and fast, but be a little bit bumpy at the same time. For example, I don't like the gans 356 because its wayyy to smooth for me. I prefer the Aolong because it is smooth, but feels bumpy when turning slow and it does feel like you're turning something whereas in the gans 356, you don't need to apply any pressure at all. Anyway guys just suggest me some good cubes of any sort please. Thanks
> 
> Sorry guys, I had forgot the word. I'm not a fan of *Scratchy* cubes



Smooth and fast. I would think of the Aolong but you already have that. Good cubes? Qiyi Thunderclap, Moyu Hualong, Aolong, Tanglong, Cong's Meiying. (I haven't tried all of them but apparently they're good.) To be honest, your perfect cube sounds like an Aolong, which you already have...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 26, 2015)

Weilong and Thunderclap are probably the smoothest of the lot.


----------



## CubePro (Oct 26, 2015)

Actually, I don't have the Aolong lol. But since you have told me that its my perfect cube, I probably will buy it. And BTW I didn't lose my Zhanchi deliberately lol  (Schools in India suck, one of my teachers took it from me just because it was in my pocket. I guess it was fair if I was solving it when in the class when the teacher is teaching. But atleast I got an opportunity to buy a better cube than a Zhanchi as you guys said). Do you think that I may like the Tanglong better than the Aolong?


----------



## CubePro (Oct 26, 2015)

What about the Hualong? I've heard it corner twists a lot. And BTW does the Aolong corner twist a lot?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 26, 2015)

CubePro said:


> What about the Hualong? I've heard it corner twists a lot. And BTW does the Aolong corner twist a lot?



The Aolong corner twists more than the Hualong, but the Hualong is very scratchy.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 26, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Weilong and Thunderclap are probably the smoothest of the lot.



Have you tried the Tanglong? Blows both of those out of the water if your only criteria is smooth.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 26, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Actually, I don't have the Aolong lol. But since you have told me that its my perfect cube, I probably will buy it. And BTW I didn't lose my Zhanchi deliberately lol  (Schools in India suck, one of my teachers took it from me just because it was in my pocket. I guess it was fair if I was solving it when in the class when the teacher is teaching. But atleast I got an opportunity to buy a better cube than a Zhanchi as you guys said). Do you think that I may like the Tanglong better than the Aolong?



That's sad. That story comes up every once in a while. Teachers seem to like confiscating cubes and then try to see if you were cheating behind your back. Then they get frustrated after they can't do it.  

Have you tried an Aolong? If so, what do you dislike about it? Have a look at the TangLong too


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 27, 2015)

Really am struggling to choose between my more broken in gans 356 or new tanglong. Tanglong is much more stable in competition but I really like the raw speed of the gans


----------



## CubePro (Oct 27, 2015)

Actually, there's only one thing I dislike about my friend's Aolong. It always smells because he plays with it after eating his meal without washing his hands. lol jk.

There is not a single thing that I dislike about the Aolong. But my dilemma is because there are so many new cubes on the market. I've shortlisted the QiYi Thunderclap, Aolong, Weilong and the Tanglong. Which one is the best in your opinion?


----------



## CubePro (Oct 27, 2015)

And also is the Aolong or the Tanglong or the Weilong stable enough to suit my rough turning style and not lock up during solves?


----------



## Dominic Diez (Oct 27, 2015)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Really am struggling to choose between my more broken in gans 356 or new tanglong. Tanglong is much more stable in competition but I really like the raw speed of the gans



I am in exactly the same position! except my tanglong is faster than my gans, its really hard to choose but I'm going to use the tanglong as my main as its more stable and reliable. I will still use my gans because i cant get enough of that feel though!


----------



## DELToS (Oct 28, 2015)

The TangLong is perfect for me, but mine got ruined cause some smoothie spilled in it so I ordered the cubicle TangLong, hopefully it'll be as I hope


----------



## TheNeonCuber121 (Feb 12, 2016)

GuoGaun Yuexiao = best speed cube for anyone


----------



## aie (Feb 12, 2016)

To me, the best cube I've ever owned was an Aolong v1. The next best cube I've ever had (and still have) is an Aolong v2. All these new cubes have some weird cubie shapes that just put me off. It annoys me. Especially my extremely bad gans 356 with circles as center caps. I'm not alone anyway. Crazybadcuber said something similar in one of his vids too.


----------



## dskids (Feb 12, 2016)

Best for me: YueXiao
Runner up: TangLong
Want to love: my AoLong V2 but its either slow and heavy or a floppy mess. Can't find that sweet spot of stable and fast.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Feb 14, 2016)

TheNeonCuber121 said:


> GuoGaun Yuexiao = best speed cube for anyone



Nope. It's just the best for you.


----------



## Praetorian (Feb 14, 2016)

TheNeonCuber121 said:


> GuoGaun Yuexiao = best speed cube for anyone



subjective, although it has very little flaws, the deciding factor that most will use a cube for is its feel/how much they like the cubes reactions to their turning style


----------

